# Empire Zoysia Fungus?



## empzoy (Nov 29, 2021)

I can't understand what's going on here. Someone told me scalping but, I highly doubt it. Can anyone tell from the pictures? It started in one area and has worked it's way around.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My Empire looks similar but I just attributed it to semi-dormancy. Empire won't scalp like that unless you are keeping it super high (3" or higher). How many seasons have you had it? Did it look the same this time last year?


----------



## empzoy (Nov 29, 2021)

I do keep it about 3-1/2. I've always kept it pretty high because sometimes here in my county we have watering restrictions, so I found that keeping it on the higher length, it tends to do better. This hasn't happened before. It kinda started in a smaller section and began to spread. I've had it for about 5 seasons and normally around this time of the year it begins to go dormant, but that actually started in mid to late September. Could it be Thatch?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not seeing anything that makes me think fungus is involved but I'll have to leave it to some of the other experienced higher HOC Empire growers as I have never had mine much over an inch and I now maintain it at 3/8". It's a completely different grass when mowed that low. My neighbor keeps his Empire between 1" and 1.5" and is seeing similar dormancy that I am seeing. The only difference is that at the lower HOC it looks spotty, almost like a fungus. @jdupree1990 has similarly maintained Pallisades at lower HOC and has a similar appearance. I really think it's just dormancy. Even if your temps have been moderate, the shorter days will make it check out as well.


----------



## empzoy (Nov 29, 2021)

Sweet! Thank you for your help and advice. I think I'm just worried for no reason. I just usually have a decent-looking lawn until it starts to get really cold like in mid-January, but maybe this year I'm not so lucky. From the photos, can you tell if I should consider a dethatch next year? Would a liquid dethatch do any good during the winter months? I haven't done any dethatching since the sod was put down.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I treat my Empire just like my Tifway 419 so my opinion is that 3 1/2" is way too high for Zoysia. It just gets so thick and will eventually start to choke itself out and will become very prone to disease and insect problems. In the spring I would do a hard scalp and depending on you equipment, maybe do a dethatch as well. It will look awful for a few weeks but will give you a much better appearance in the long run.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Have you been dry in your area? Before the days started getting shorter and colder mine would look like it was checking out or starting to go dormant in spots if I let it get too dry. After watering it would perk back up and look better.

I agree that it's much too high and needs to be thinned out. I keep mine in the 0.75-1" range.


----------



## empzoy (Nov 29, 2021)

We've been getting some rain, not a bunch, but some. I've been using a moisture meter to ensure the grass has enough. I was thinking about taking it down little by little this spring VS just tearing the bandage off. I've noticed that the homes in my neighborhood (all Empire Zoysia) that keep their grass roughly the same length as mine have pretty green lawns. The lower lawns look like they need a lot of help, even during the spring/summer months. I'm at bit nervous, but it's worth a shot I guess. Thanks!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm in the Tampa area as well. My empire looks similar, it's been dry and I don't water during the winter. Mine needs a good scalping and dethatching. The lawn guy does not follow my instructions and is very close to getting his [email protected]@ fired.

It would be a good idea to hit it with 2 oz/1,000 sq ft propriconizole this time of year regardless. I'll usually see fungus if I don't, especially if it's thick. I spray every other month in the cooler months Early Oct, Dec, Feb. Don't scalp until it really gets going in late April or May. I scalped too early last year and ended up with lots of weed pressure. It recovered but I wished I had waited. Mine went totally dormant the 1st year I had it (all golden) but last year, and so far this year, it stayed mottled green and brown (semi dormant) like yours is now.


----------

